# Order a fridge from other EU country and deliver to GR



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have searched high and low and called every company in Greece to find a fridge to fit our kitchen but no luck.
And apparently they can't order in any of the models I sent as examples.
Basically I need a double door side by side fridge that is no wider than 85cm. They do exist but just not in Greece 

Does anyone have any ideas about retailers in the UK or other EU country that is closer that will deliver to Greece?

Thanks


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

If you speak Italian try there, it's closest. Ebay might have them but 85cm is really thin. Have a look on IKEA there are a couple around Athens and they may have other stores. You could start on the English site to get the name/code then check the Greek online site.


----------



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

These are just some that I found, but just not in Greece...

Electrolux Intl

Whirlpool | Appliances for the Home, Kitchen, and Laundry Room[WRS322FNAM]-1021914/WRS322FNAM/

GE® ENERGY STAR® 21.8 Cu. Ft. Side-By-Side Refrigerator | GSE22ESHSS | GE Appliances

GE® 20.0 Cu. Ft. Side-By-Side Refrigerator | GSS20ESHSS | GE Appliances

GE® 22.5 Cu. Ft. Side-By-Side Refrigerator | GSS23HSHSS | GE Appliances

LSXS22423S


----------

